# New Rescue Kitten



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well spent most of the night up a tree and in a ditch trying desperately to save this very small girl, luckily at 8am I managed to get her.
Her owners have been informed and have given written permission for me to rehome her.

she needs a name please.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

What about Lucy?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She does look like a Lucy doesn't she ...

I like that, Lucy it is.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

How did an 8 week old kitten with an owner manage to be out on their own?????


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They have young children who keeps opening the door and she is always getting out.

I have given advise but fell on deaf ears, well the answer I got was no they wasn't prepared to use window mesh nor stop the children opening the door so she has to go.


----------



## Alisa25 (May 19, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> They have young children who keeps opening the door and she is always getting out.
> 
> I have given advise but fell on deaf ears, well the answer I got was no they wasn't prepared to use window mesh nor stop the children opening the door so she has to go.


What? 

Thats terrible. :frown2:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I know, people make me so mad.

I just shook my head and took her.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Better now than when she is old enough to get pregnant. They most likely got the kitten as a "toy" for the children. This baby is way better off now!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Unbelievable :frown2: She's better off out of there completely, she looks a little cutie


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

she is a cutie, M2M, you can meet them all when you come down for Gus.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> she is a cutie, M2M, you can meet them all when you come down for Gus.


Oooh, can't wait  Hopefully I'll only be coming home with Gus Singing:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok, I know you will fall in love with Lucy.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Lucy is lovely and lucky to have found her way to you, what kind of parents won't discipline their children not to open the door willy nilly and let the kitten out!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

That's what's worrying me :lol: and after all she is 'with white' and you know I have soft spot for anything 'with white'


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am not ignoring your emails, well I am as I know you worry too much, will let you know after Gus has been vaccinated. Will not say what day.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I am not ignoring your emails, well I am as I know you worry too much, will let you know after Gus has been vaccinated. Will not say what day.


rrr: rrr: rrr: :lol:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just updating:

Lucy is the only kitten needing a new home now, the others have found homes via my vet.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow! That's amazing!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Brilliant, Lucy is so cute I'm sure she'll find a home no problem!


----------



## Maiaetta (Jul 3, 2014)

I love Lucy!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128522;


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Well spent most of the night up a tree and in a ditch trying desperately to save this very small girl, luckily at 8am I managed to get her.
> Her owners have been informed and have given written permission for me to rehome her.
> 
> *she needs a name please.*


I think *Missy *would suit her! she looks full of mischief! How cute is she!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She is very cute and I am worried if a home doesn't come along soon I am going to want to keep her.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Awwww, another fluffy tux beauty!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Bless her, she's a real cutie, it wont be long before she finds her forever home


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

very pretty kitty


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Several potential homes for this beautiful kitten.

Home checks being done asap but she wont be ready for 8 weeks.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> She is very cute and I am worried if a home doesn't come along soon I am going to want to keep her.


You totally should


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Really, really pleased to hear this


----------

